# Some shrimp stopped by for a photoshoot..



## Stephen (May 6, 2011)

They demanded some food before the shoot. Picky clients...










Then we got to it.


















Anyway.. I'll shoot more when I get a macro lens.

I can't rename the thread.... should read some shrimp stopped by... damn it


----------



## wesignup (Apr 24, 2008)

Amazing pixs....like to see more


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

hio what lens did you use?


----------



## Stephen (May 6, 2011)

Nikkor Micro 105mm 2.8


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

pretty!!!

fixed the thread title for you


----------



## Stephen (May 6, 2011)

Thank you. I felt pretty dumb the moment I hit submit.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Stephen said:


> Thank you. I felt pretty dump the moment I hit submit.


Felt pretty "dump" lol, you should feel slightly more dump now hahaha. Nice one buddy.


----------



## Stephen (May 6, 2011)

I have no idea what you are talking about... damn no way to hide the edited time.


----------



## htjunkie (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm trying to use my macro lens to shoot my little crayfish but I can't quite get the whole body in focus, the depth of field is very shallow, any tricks to make that better?

Much appreciate your help.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

htjunkie said:


> I'm trying to use my macro lens to shoot my little crayfish but I can't quite get the whole body in focus, the depth of field is very shallow, any tricks to make that better?
> 
> Much appreciate your help.


Put your camera on the manual setting and change the f-stop setting to a higher number. eg f5.6, f8, f11, f22. Try different settings and experiment.


----------



## htjunkie (Jul 20, 2012)

Thank you, I'll give it a try then.


----------



## htjunkie (Jul 20, 2012)

Here's a pic of my crayfish, he's grown fast


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

htjunkie said:


> Here's a pic of my crayfish, he's grown fast


Nice photo! Good depth of field.

Is this cray a CPO?


----------



## htjunkie (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks, he's a Mexican orange crayfish about inch and a half so far. I'm not sure if it's a good idea, but I'd like to get a blue electric crayfish as well but I don't know if I can have more than 1 crayfish in a tank.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

htjunkie said:


> Thanks, he's a Mexican orange crayfish about inch and a half so far. I'm not sure if it's a good idea, but I'd like to get a blue electric crayfish as well but I don't know if I can have more than 1 crayfish in a tank.


The CPO (Cambarellus patzcuarensis "orange") or Mexican dwarf crayfish grows to 3-4cm or 1.25 - 1.5 inches.

I have my CPO in with cherry & green shrimps & guppies and everyone is fine together. Check out this link on GTA Aquaria Are Cherries compatible with mexican dwarf crayfish

They may be a little small to put in with the Electric Blue Crayfish or Procambarus alleni which grow to 7-8 inches. These are cannibals.

Enjoy, Scott


----------



## htjunkie (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks Scott, good to know the electric blue crayfish grows up to about 7-8 inches, it will be too big for my tank. If anything I may pick up another CPO, it's so enjoyable to see them in the tank.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

how do you guys set up your flash for macro?

i find it extremely difficult to get a sharp photo with my macro. my lens tends to front-focus which i have adjusted to -15 and it seems to be doing a bit better.

i tried resting my canon 600ex flash on top of the tank using a flash/hotshoe cord but the photos still dont come out how i want. i set the iso to 3200 and aperture to f/11-16 in aperture priority mode but am still not very pleased.


----------

